# Solved: Microsoft Word 2010 not my default word processor?



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I got the new version of word today on my brand new computer and I need a word processor for my job, and its not letting me pick it as my default one. When I go to the control panel and try to do it from there, it still doesn't pick it up. Why is this happening and how can I go through and change it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How are you trying to set Word as a default program in Control Panel? What other word processing program is installed? What operating system are you running?


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Windows seven and its something like word converter or something. I'm not sure what process its trying to run.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That's not enough info to help. I don't know what you're selecting in Control Panel.


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

The set default option.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'll have to use posts with more than a couple of words or sentences. I have no idea what you're talking about. I asked several questions, and you're not providing any answers. I can't see your computer so you have to be descriptive in your replies.


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Windows 7, I am trying to set Windows office 2010 and I heard that you could go to the control panel and you could go to the default program sub folder. I am aware you can not see my computer. I am just not sure what to do in this situation so I am pretty clueless. The control panel thing was just a failed attempt. I need to know who to make Microsoft office word 2010 as my default word processor. Thats all I need.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Right-click a Word document, and select Open With -> Choose Default Program. Pick Word 2010, and check the box "Always use...". Click OK.


----------



## richiesajan (May 19, 2010)

Open the Word 2010 and create(save) a blank file anywhere (like on your desktop.) Now right-click this file and select properties and select Microsoft Word 2010 from this list and click OK at the bottom.


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Well thats the thing, there is no option for Microsoft office 2010 at the bottom.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Default word processor? I had no idea there was such a thing.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I think we are talking about file associations. If you go to Control Panel > Default Programs, and choose "Associate a file type or protocol with a program" you will see a list of file types and the programs they are assciated with. If you select a file type and click "Change", you can choose the default program used to open the file.

For dot, dochtml, dotx, doc, docx, docm, dotm, docxml, rtf and wbk files you can choose to open them with Microsoft Word (except this should already be the default for these file types unless some third party application has changed them).


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you. I just ended up giving up and buying word.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

lastrachris said:


> Thank you. I just ended up giving up and buying word.


What?? You said in your first post that you had Office installed.


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, it was a beta thing. I went out and bought the official version. Works a little better.


----------

